# Low volume push pull legs



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi guys.looking for advice. Iv been lifting on and off for a couple of years. Dropped 30 pounds while using a two day split past few months. I look weak and thin now. Im upping cals from 2300 to 2800/3000(currently at 188 pounds 18ish%bf) in the hope of getting big and strong. I'm hoping to run a ppl 3 days per weak but I'm worried it's low volume especially for shoulders.

Push

flat bench 3x5

incline db 3x8

dips 3x AMRAP

Pull

deadlift 1x5

Chins 3x AMRAP

rows 3x10

Curls 3x10

Legs

squats 3x5

Rdl 3x10

leg press 3x10

Thanks for the help. P.s should i throw laterals in on push day?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

bench 5x5

Over head press 5x5

dips 3x8

side raises 3x8

tricep push down 3x8

Deads 5x5

BB Row 3x8

chins 3x8

pull ups 3x8

curls if you think necessary after doing palm facing chins

Squats 5x5

leg press 3x8

leg ext 3x8

leg curl 3x8

calf raise 3x12


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Ulster. Seems like a good programme!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

You can mix it up a bit if you so wish. Eg add weight onto the dips, or swap with close grip bench press. I like doing the close grip palms face pull ups find them best bicep builder. Just focus on adding 2.5kg of weight to your compound movements each week.


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

Cheers looks v solid


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What is your reason to want to keep the routine so low volume?

I'd increase your calories gradually BTW, don't jump straight to 3000. Maybe increase by 200 each of those next two weeks, then by 50-100 each week after that to try to find a level where you are gaining weight without too much fat.


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's great advice ultrasonic thanks.

guess I'm just ****ed with the amount of size I lost lately!

You are correct though. I should increase cals slowly and find my maintenance first.

I want to get stronger as well as bigger and I thought it would be easier to progress weakly with less overall volume.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Champ3185 said:


> I want to get stronger as well as bigger and I thought it would be easier to progress weakly with less overall volume.


Ultimately everyone has to find the volume that works best for them. You need enough volume to stimulate growth, but not so much you can't recover by the next workout. Given you are doing PPL though I'd suggest that unless you know otherwise you could likely progress with more volume.


----------

